# Pea and Lentil based feed option



## Halfling18 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi...does anyone have experience in feeding a pea and lentil based feed to their goats? We have NGDs. This was advertised for sale and we thought it might be a good replacement for commercial feeds. From initial research seems like a good idea, but wanted to get some additional thoughts. 
Here is the ad:
pea/lentil based animal feed. 20%-24% protein 
with varying amounts of corn, soy, wheat flax seed,millet and chick pea. 
sold in 1000# bags


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Seems to be extremely high in protein, I wouldn't want to use this as it's much more than they need. I also would need more information on other content - phosphorous, calicum, etc. I would be very hesitant to use it.


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

I was planning on adding peas to a homemade mix I want to use on my goats and sheep eventually. Just a bit extra on the stanchion.


----------



## tippycanoe (Jul 11, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> Seems to be extremely high in protein, I wouldn't want to use this as it's much more than they need. I also would need more information on other content - phosphorous, calicum, etc. I would be very hesitant to use it.


Yes it's higher in protein than a bag of feed you'd get at the local feed store, but doesn't "too high" depend on the protein content of your hay?

My last load of hay is beautiful looking, but having done an analysis turns out it's pretty low in nutrients including protein (9%). That hay combined with a standard 14% grain will not provide enough protein for a milker. I've had to add split peas to up the protein in my mix. A feed like this one would be perfect for my needs right now


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

tippycanoe said:


> Yes it's higher in protein than a bag of feed you'd get at the local feed store, but doesn't "too high" depend on the protein content of your hay?
> 
> My last load of hay is beautiful looking, but having done an analysis turns out it's pretty low in nutrients including protein (9%). That hay combined with a standard 14% grain will not provide enough protein for a milker. I've had to add split peas to up the protein in my mix. A feed like this one would be perfect for my needs right now


Wow! I wonder if they do analysis of hay in our area (southern calif). Would be nice to know that, hm.


----------



## tippycanoe (Jul 11, 2016)

I get the hay analyzed myself. The analysis that comes from the hay guy (if he has it at all) doesn't give me the info I need - what he has is geared toward cattle. I use a company called Equi-anylitical. For $50 or so I get a report in a couple days time that tells me exactly what's in my hay. Let me dig an old one up and I'll post it...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

tippycanoe said:


> I get the hay analyzed myself. The analysis that comes from the hay guy (if he has it at all) doesn't give me the info I need - what he has is geared toward cattle. I use a company called Equi-anylitical. For $50 or so I get a report in a couple days time that tells me exactly what's in my hay. Let me dig an old one up and I'll post it...


I would love to see this. I have looked in to having our hay analyzed before but haven't made the jump. Is there any particulars about how to collect the sample? We bale our own small square 2 string bales.


----------



## tippycanoe (Jul 11, 2016)

To take a sample you need a hay probe. Directions how to take the sample are on the Equi-Analytical website. Super easy. The probe itself cost around $150 for the type that attaches to a power drill (you don't want the hand drill type). I've had the same probe for close to 15 years and it'll probably last another 20 at least. Or you can check with a cow or horse farm near you - they may have one to lend, I lend mine out every once in a while.

Here's an older test that I had saved to this computer:
haytest0916.pdf

Then you just use the As Fed numbers and multiply by how many lbs of eaten. Horses are easy since there's very little waste, goats you have to guesstimate a bit because of the waste.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I have fed split peas before just to give it a try, and I really didn't like how hard they are on the goats teeth. I don't know where you are located at, but if you have beaver brand feeds available in your area, you might look into their Barley By-Product meal. It is 20% protein. It has no vitamins or minerals so you have to add that, but I have used it and been happy with the results.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

https://store.buchanancellers.com/products/be-barley-by-product-pellet-40--50-pallet-6675.html

Its minimun 16%, but one of the nutritionists at the feed store told me its usually 20% or higher.


----------



## tippycanoe (Jul 11, 2016)

intrepid-dreamer said:


> https://store.buchanancellers.com/products/be-barley-by-product-pellet-40--50-pallet-6675.html
> 
> Its minimun 16%, but one of the nutritionists at the feed store told me its usually 20% or higher.


Don't have that brand here, can't even get a similar product.

Always found it "interesting" - barley and sugar beets are grown locally, yet acquiring barley isn't easy (use to have to buy from Azure) and the beets are grown here, shipped to China for processing, shipped to CA for bagging, then shipped back here.


----------



## Halfling18 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi all, thank you for the input! Sorry I haven’t responded sooner...it’s Kidding time! (Triplets tonight from a first time mom!) 
We are in SW WA. We have pasture but it’s local type grass and not much in the way of nutrients this time of year. To get decent Timothy we have to get from eastern OR or Eastern WA and right now everyone is out until first cutting. 
We will definitely check on any other vitamins in the mix and how hard it may be on their teeth. 
Thanks again!


----------

